# First Blue for '09



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Fished south of South Passlast Saturday onthe charterboat 'Mother Lode'. Capt. Jason Hallmark and Mickthe matedid a super job.Weather was great, seas were calm, water was blueand the fish were hungry.Measured and then releaseda 100" blue (est 300-350), busted off on another blue similiar in size, missed a ****** 3 times, caught 6 dolphin 25 to 40 lbs and had9 yellowfin from 100-125 lbs. We tried to keep a count on the number of strikes thatwegot, but lostcount at 50 something. Don't have the pictures yet but will post as soon as they are emailed to me. Jason will probably post pictures and a video clipon his website www.charterboatmotherlode.comwhen he returns to Destin.A trip of a lifetime no doubt, especially coming in January. 

See ya out there,

Rick:usaflag


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics...and people are saying venice is not the same anymore...looks like you need to head farther than the lump...No wahoo???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dang. *

*Can't wait to see some of that. *


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya seriously that is a hell of a trip i am looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

> one of many
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome man


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Good Stuff, i am goin with Jason on the 20th of FEB. so hopefully we will have as good as luck as you did....see any Makos??


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job!! Thanks for the report.

Are they , Motherlode, charging reasonable rates, or gouging like the locals??


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work fellas!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

freakin AWESOME!!! i dont see how it could get much better! :letsdrink


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang......awesome catch. Can't believe I am going on year two and no Venice winter trip.:reallycrying

Tony, it looks like a 12 hour trip on this boat is $1920 as listed on the website.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...is right.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.. Cant wait to get out deep again!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about-excellent!

Evan.


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice Work Guys. :clap


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Where is south pass?


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Lucky Dawg (1/25/2009)*Where is south pass?




Mother Lode runs out of Venice Marina. Talking about SoutWest Pass.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice catch man!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

